# Flat vs. Conical Grind for Brewing



## sabman (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi all,

What's the difference in tasting notes between flat and conical grinds for brewing?

I'm in the market for an electric grinder that will be dedicated to V60, Chemex and Aeropress, as well as the occasional French press. I see that one of the key decisions to make is whether to go with flat or conical burrs.

Thoughts...?

Recommendations on a grinder...?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

What's your budget?


----------



## sabman (Feb 20, 2019)

MWJB said:


> What's your budget?


Preferably under about 1,000 USD. I can't rationalize an EK43 just yet. Do you have a suggestion?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

There aren't many (any?) conical brew grinders in that region.

Niche is a fair bit less (conical). Other conical brew grinders tend to be less than the Niche. Looks like you'll end up with a flat, Baratza Forte BG?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What space have you got? Would you consider used or ex commercial? As if you have the space then a used mahlkonig Guatemala or Tanzania is in range, as is the Santos. All flat brew grinders


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As said your conical brewers tend be the lower price range or hand grinders.

If you want to spend a good chunk of that , then it opens up options for Flat burrs , either home or ex commercial.

Alot will depend on the space you have.


----------



## sabman (Feb 20, 2019)

Great suggestions, guys! What's the difference in tasting notes between flat and conical? I've been using a Porlex for a while now, so I'm only familiar with conical so far. I'd prefer smaller since I don't have tons of space. Maybe Forte or Niche then...? How does Virtuoso compare to those in terms of grind quality?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

sabman said:


> Great suggestions, guys! What's the difference in tasting notes between flat and conical? I've been using a Porlex for a while now, so I'm only familiar with conical so far. I'd prefer smaller since I don't have tons of space. Maybe Forte or Niche then...? How does Virtuoso compare to those in terms of grind quality?


The right setting for all of them will be the most important aspect, all of them are useable in terms of quality.


----------

